# Wie lange dauert es nen Vertrag bei Base abzuschließen??



## AMDman (6. September 2010)

*Wie lange dauert es nen Vertrag bei Base abzuschließen??*

Hallo leute...ich habe vor evtl. für 650€ n iphone 4 zu kaufen (oder evtl. HTC HD2) und dann mit Base zu nutzen, die haben ja für 15€ inet flat und sowas alles... alles ganz cool eig...und joa...ich frage mich wie lange sowas dauert...

ich meine ich gehe da hin...schließe das ab, krieg ich dann gleich meine karte und kann lostelefonieren oder ist dann noch ne aktivierungssache nötig??

ich möchte das handy nämlich diese woche noch nutzen...

lg benny


----------



## mariohanaman (6. September 2010)

*AW: Wie lange dauert es nen Vertrag bei Base abzuschließen??*

das kommt immer ganz auf die bearbeitungszeit an. theoretisch könnte es innerhalb von 3 tagen klappen, kann aber auch 2 wochen dauern. (weiß jetzt nicht wie schnell die bei base sind), bei vodafone zb gehts innerhalb von 3 tagen.

bedenk aber, dass du bei base inetflat "nur" zwei- oder dreihundert mb datenvolumen inklusive hast. jenachdem ob dir das reicht oder nicht, könnte aber schnell knapp werden. 


gruß, mario


----------



## AMDman (6. September 2010)

*AW: Wie lange dauert es nen Vertrag bei Base abzuschließen??*

und danach kostet das mehr geld?? auf der website steht dass es keine volumenbegrenzung gibt...!!

lg benny


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (6. September 2010)

*AW: Wie lange dauert es nen Vertrag bei Base abzuschließen??*

Nein hast aber nur noch ne lahme Verbindung...so ists jedenfalls bei O2.


----------



## iRaptor (6. September 2010)

*AW: Wie lange dauert es nen Vertrag bei Base abzuschließen??*

Geh lieber zu O2 und nicht zu BASE. 
BASE hat eine miese HSDPA Abdeckung. Hatte bis jetzt nur einmal mit BASE HSDPA und das war in Frankfurt. Seit dem ich O2 habe, gibt es sogar HSDPA in meinem Dorf.
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/HSDPA 

Wenn du in einen O2 Shop gehtst und da einen Vertrag machst bekommst du die SIM Karte sofort. Und die InetFlat kostet da auch 15 Euro mit 1GB Volumen.


----------



## mariohanaman (6. September 2010)

*AW: Wie lange dauert es nen Vertrag bei Base abzuschließen??*



AMDman schrieb:


> und danach kostet das mehr geld?? auf der website steht dass es keine volumenbegrenzung gibt...!!
> 
> lg benny



danach lädst du mit 54kb/s ... ca so schnell wie damals mit dem pc über normale telefonleitung. 

steht auf der ersten seite mit dem unbegrenzt. das ist ja der trick. das datenvolumen ist auch theoretisch unbegrenzt groß, nur nach x mb (such ich noch raus wieviel genau) lädst du halt nur noch lahmsäckig, aber du lädst eben noch.

Da: http://www.base.de/tarife/flatrate-...ternet-handy-flat/Mehr_Informationen/20100409
sieh bei Rechtliche Hinweise unter 2. ... es sind 250mb/monat


----------



## zcei (6. September 2010)

*AW: Wie lange dauert es nen Vertrag bei Base abzuschließen??*

Hab ich was verpasst? Ich dachte das IPhone 4 wäre noch ne zeit lang T-Mobile Exclusiv?

Aber sonst ist bei Verträgen immer so ne Sache. Es dürfte schneller gehen, als hier auf Antworten zu warten, wenn alles gut geht.

Aber man kennt ja seine Pappenheimer. Bei mir hats mit dem Handy auch mal ne Woche gedauert.


----------



## mariohanaman (6. September 2010)

*AW: Wie lange dauert es nen Vertrag bei Base abzuschließen??*



zcei schrieb:


> Hab ich was verpasst? Ich dachte das IPhone 4 wäre noch ne zeit lang T-Mobile Exclusiv?



ich denke, da er von 650 spricht meint er iphone via borderlinx aus uk... abgesehen davon sollen doch ab oktober die exklusivverträge zwischen telekom und apple auslaufen


----------



## AMDman (6. September 2010)

*AW: Wie lange dauert es nen Vertrag bei Base abzuschließen??*

ne ich meine jailbreak und so...

o2...darüber habe ich noch gar net nachgedacht...gute idee...

was ist denn das bei o2...was 15€ kostet (link)

thx


----------



## mariohanaman (6. September 2010)

*AW: Wie lange dauert es nen Vertrag bei Base abzuschließen??*



AMDman schrieb:


> ne ich meine jailbreak und so...
> 
> o2...darüber habe ich noch gar net nachgedacht...gute idee...




dann ein gebracuhtes gerät ?? weil so neu in d kommst du mit 650 nicht weit. die günstigsten neu gehen bei ebay bei ca 720 los.

eine weitere option wäre vodafone, die haben ein ziemlich gut ausgebautes hsdpa netz, sind aber auch teurer (ich flatrate für 15€ mit 1gb volumen, bin aber buisnesskunde mit deutlich vergünstigten konditionen) glaub der privatkunden tarif liegt bei 35€, lohnt sich also wenn man viel nach vodafone telefoniert und simst.


----------



## AMDman (6. September 2010)

*AW: Wie lange dauert es nen Vertrag bei Base abzuschließen??*

das gerät ist neu in OVP ...


----------



## iRaptor (6. September 2010)

*AW: Wie lange dauert es nen Vertrag bei Base abzuschließen??*

o2 Mobilfunktarife - Drei einfache Tarife, die sich nach Ihnen richten

Ich selbst habe den o2o Vertrag, weil ich keine Vertragslaufzeit will.
Man kann dazu das Internet Packet M mit Smartphone Option buchen. (+15€)


----------



## mariohanaman (6. September 2010)

*AW: Wie lange dauert es nen Vertrag bei Base abzuschließen??*

was genau bringt/ist eigentlich diese smartphone option ?


----------



## fuddles (6. September 2010)

*AW: Wie lange dauert es nen Vertrag bei Base abzuschließen??*



> Wie lange dauert es nen Vertrag bei Base abzuschließen??


Bezieht sich die Frage auf Mein Base und Wartezeit auf Iphone 4 oder nur Abschluss des Vertrags? Und wo? Im Shop oder im Inet?

Geh in den Shop. Sag ich will "Mein Base" zück deinen Personalausweiß und deine EC Karte. Leg die aufn Tisch und sag du möchtest die Handy Internet Flat für 10€ dazu als Option. 
Du solltest ( bei guter Boni ) nach 10 Minuten mit deiner aktivierten Karte nach Hause gehen können.



> das kommt immer ganz auf die bearbeitungszeit an. theoretisch könnte es innerhalb von 3 tagen klappen, kann aber auch 2 wochen dauern. (weiß jetzt nicht wie schnell die bei base sind), bei vodafone zb gehts innerhalb von 3 tagen.


3 Tage? 2 Wochen? Das war 1995 der Fall. Im Shop 5-15 Minuten. Bei schlechter Boni auch mal 2 Stunden, wenn das manuell geprüft wird.

Über Inet 2 Tage. Versand erfolgt bei den Anbietern im Regelfall am gleichen oder nächsten Tag.


----------



## iRaptor (6. September 2010)

*AW: Wie lange dauert es nen Vertrag bei Base abzuschließen??*



mariohanaman schrieb:


> was genau bringt/ist eigentlich diese smartphone option ?



Das heißt das man erst nach 1GB gedrosselt wird und nicht schon nach 200 MB.


----------



## AMDman (6. September 2010)

*AW: Wie lange dauert es nen Vertrag bei Base abzuschließen??*

hey...thx fuddles...wie ist das eigentlich bei t-mobile...in dem 42€ vertrag ist das auch bei 200mb gedrosselt...?


----------



## mariohanaman (6. September 2010)

*AW: Wie lange dauert es nen Vertrag bei Base abzuschließen??*

45€ = 300 mb complete s
59€ = 1gb complete m

dazu kommen aber noch horrende gesprächskosten, wenn du viel in andre netzte teleffonierst (29ct/min und 19ct/sms)
tmobile lohnt sich m.Mn nur für leute die ausschließlich innerhalb tmobile / festnetz arufen

meine meinung zu tmobile ist, entweder man kann  mit kohle um sich werfen, dann der 120euro vertrag, oder man kann es nicht und lässt die finger davon.


----------



## fuddles (7. September 2010)

*AW: Wie lange dauert es nen Vertrag bei Base abzuschließen??*



> meine meinung zu tmobile ist, entweder man kann mit kohle um sich werfen, dann der 120euro vertrag, oder man kann es nicht und lässt die finger davon.


lol kann man so unterschreiben^^

Lohnt sich nur wenn man ein subventioniertes Iphone 4 dazu nimmt.



AMDman schrieb:


> hey...thx fuddles...wie ist das eigentlich bei t-mobile...in dem 42€ vertrag ist das auch bei 200mb gedrosselt...?


Die Drosslung erfolgt bei jedem Tarif anders bei Telekompliziert. Beim Combi/Complete Relax 120 300MB, beim Complete Relax 240 bei 1Gb... und so weiter und sofort.

Welchen Tarif meinst du genau? Kenne keinen mit 42€


----------

